# Kansas Honey Producers Association Fall '08



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Friday & Saturday Oct. 17 & 18 in McPherson, Ks at the Best Western Holiday Manor. 2211 East Kansas, McPherson, Ks. Call 620-241-5343 for room reservations, and those reservations should be made prior to Oct. 2nd.

The agenda is out and this year's cooking contest category: Honey Candy

Don't keep this a secret!


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

*Plan early! Spring 2009 Kansas & Missouri joint meet*

March 6-7th at the Mariott Hotel in Overland Park, Ks. Joint meeting with the Missouri State Beekeepers group.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

The last time we had a joint meeting it was fantastic! The only problem was that there were three presentations going on at all times and having to make a choice between them.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Bill- JIm Kellie asked me to do more studies with the IR camera and do a presentation next spring. I'm going to scan early and often and log the results to see what denominators arise. 

You said youweren't able to make McPherson in two weeks, right? If so, that's too bad. Good luck with honey sales.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I wont be able to attend. But I will be there friday night to pick up my order from drapers.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Better make up your mind, you told me to pick up your order early Friday. Maybe I shouldn't say anything, you could have driven up there and then what? No order! :scratch:


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> Better make up your mind, you told me to pick up your order early Friday. Maybe I shouldn't say anything, you could have driven up there and then what? No order!


Bullseye is the ventilation system not working at the range. I think the powder fumes are gettin to ya. Or is this the first sign of lead posioning. I posted that one a day before I talked to you. Go ahead and pick the order up. I have 911 on speed dial in case I have to have the KHP go out and find you when you get lost on your way back:doh:


----------

